# Homemade Kidney stones remidies ?



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

:grit: My Dr. suspects another kidney stone- I had one show up on a CT scan last year on my right side , now I'm having pain on left . Dr. wanted to put me on flowmax, but I'm allergic, they testing my urine no infection but signs of blood. I'm set up for another CT this Tues. to see what's going on.
I know everyone says drink lots of water, I hate water ! I have all kinds of allergies. Anything with citric I brake out with hives and rashes.:shrug: I had cancer about a year ago and my Dr. told me to stay away from herbal treatments and soy. Maybe he's a quack, but aren't you suppose to do what they tell you ?:nono: I looked on the web and that's about all I see is lemon juice or herbal teas. On said apple cider vinegar w/ honey in water - Wow that is some Nasty stuff !!
I'm willing to try just about anything, to help with the pain and to try to dissolve this beast :croc: All I keep thinking is the pain that it may cause to pass it . Any input would truly be appreciated .


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

26 years ago I had a stone. I have never had that much pain! I was crawling around on the floor in the treatment room begging God to let me die! You can't imagine that much pain!The DR. gave me 4 or 5 shots of morphine and it didn't help1 He ordered more and the dr and the nurse got into a big screaming fight about overdosing me with it.I'm thinking"just do it! I would rather die as to have this much pain." 
Anyway,I got the other shot and that's all I remember for 4 days.When I was taken off the morphine the showed me my x-rays. I wasw in 100% blockage! The doctor said if they hadn't been able to flush the stone I would have been dead within a couple hours!
Bottom line for me would be"drink as much of anything you can keep down 'cause I know what it can be like. You do not want to go through what I did!


Wade


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks Wade , That makes me feel so much better :smack


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

son in law is in surgery as I type, 10 stones getting zapped.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

In2deep said:


> Thanks Wade , That makes me feel so much better :smack


I don't know how to take that! I hope i wasn't sounding insensitive. It wasn't meant that way.I wouldn't want to go through it again as I wouldn't want you to have to go through it now. I only meant to reinforce the actions you need to take as soon as possible to prevent it getting any worse for. Sorry if it didn't sound right.

Wade


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

I have pain but it's not unbearable , Dr. told me if the pain gets to be any worse - before my CT scan Tues. to go right to the ER. I'm drinking as much as I can. Just wish the Dr. would have made the appointment sooner. She acted like it was no big deal:bash: Anyways thanks for the info , By the sounds of these posts, I best be very careful.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Apple Cider Vinegar does help a lot. I know you think it is nasty and it may be, but try drinking maybe 2 OZ's and chase with something and not sip on it. I have had lots of experience with stones and had several surgeries. I still have many in each kidney. Passed one bigger than was removed by surgery that they said could not be passed. Take a read here on Cure Zone and you may find out some info that you would like to try. 
http://curezone.com/forums/f.asp?f=20


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I understand the pain you are having now, no big deal, just the aggravating kind. You WILL know when it is time to go to the ER for morphine and then don't expect a lot of relief after several shots. I had a compound fracture of my tibia and fibula in my left leg and rode over a hundred miles to get to a hospital. I just thought that hurt. THAT was nothing compared to my first or third stone. Good luck. I hope it it tiny and it is just one of the aggravating type.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

I've had many,some pass-others god take me now!tricky things.old urologist told me no more dark colas or teas of any kind.less milk,more water(koolaid works)and NO aspertane (sweetner)i'm down to 1 small(passable)a year.But the office record belongs to me!ever hear of a bladder stone?its a kidney stone that passes into the bladder.it doesn't leave-it just gets bigger!when they pulled it out thru my pee'er it measured 3/8s of an inch!advice=go to er-get admitted=DRUGS/DRUGS/DRUGS.:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

When my husband gets a kidney stone, he swears by toradol. It's anti-inflammatory, so it relieves the swelling and inflammation in the ureter so that the stone can pass. See if the doc can give you an Rx for it. Morphine and Demerol and such only relieve pain. They don't deal with inflammation when the stone is lodged. Also, like everyone else said, drink lots. Also Popsicles if you get tired of drinking all that liquid.


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

Very interesting details , and info - possum belly thanks for the link and helpful suggestions ! When I posted my tread I just assumed I would get answers from Woman. They say it can be inherited, but there was never no mention of problems in my family. I can't imagine the pain a man would go through passing a stone With all of what you have told me and I have read -heard, I will make sure to stay away from things that cause stones . I wish you much luck in the future.
bigjon -the same goes to you makes me happy that I'm getting some words of encouragement :grin: The one thing that you mentioned seems to ring a bell about stone in your bladder ! As I said I had a CT scan last year due to stomach pain at the ER. The on call Dr. said I had a stone floating - now I'm wondering if the first stone they saw was in my bladder. I never had a follow up  I'm only seeing a Nurse Practitioner she may have over looked or misunderstood the test results from the ER report ? I was up most of the night reading all I could find on what to use with out citric . Came across watermelon . Three more days left to find out some thing! Thanks Good Luck too.


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

vicki in NW OH said:


> When my husband gets a kidney stone, he swears by toradol. It's anti-inflammatory, so it relieves the swelling and inflammation in the ureter so that the stone can pass. See if the doc can give you an Rx for it. Morphine and Demerol and such only relieve pain. They don't deal with inflammation when the stone is lodged. Also, like everyone else said, drink lots. Also Popsicles if you get tired of drinking all that liquid.


Wonderful Idea Vicki , I didn't think I had any other posts ! I never thought about Popsicles , Doc gave me ibuprofen for inflammation. My Ct scan is Tues might be too late to ask for a different med. I came across celery seed tea online today , not bad . Thank you very much .


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

A number of years back I had a kidney stone that blew a hole in my ureter. I determined never to have that happen again and read up on what I could do to prevent stones forming. THERE ARE DIFFERENT TYPES OF STONES, so it is important to get one examined to know which type you have.

In my case - 24 oz of distilled water per day IN THE LATE EVENING makes me have to get up a couple times at night to pee, but prevents the dehydration that can cause crystals to grow. Magnesium asporotate at night balances out any excess calcium. No artificial sweeteners and absolutely no soft drinks with PHOSPHORIC ACID on the label as an ingredient. Diet coke in particular can be brutal.

If you don't like plain water, get a soda stream and add some carbonation and a little fruit juice.


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

Harry Chickpea said:


> A number of years back I had a kidney stone that blew a hole in my ureter. I determined never to have that happen again and read up on what I could do to prevent stones forming. THERE ARE DIFFERENT TYPES OF STONES, so it is important to get one examined to know which type you have.
> 
> In my case - 24 oz of distilled water per day IN THE LATE EVENING makes me have to get up a couple times at night to pee, but prevents the dehydration that can cause crystals to grow. Magnesium asporotate at night balances out any excess calcium. No artificial sweeteners and absolutely no soft drinks with PHOSPHORIC ACID on the label as an ingredient. Diet coke in particular can be brutal.
> 
> If you don't like plain water, get a soda stream and add some carbonation and a little fruit juice.


 I did read that there are different kinds of stones. I wish they could tell what kind after the CT scan, but I heard they have to test the stone it's self ? Myself I think it could be getting too much calcium. I have been on chewable pepto tab's they have calcium, I thought I would try yogurt for my stomach a couple months ago < calcium. For all I know it could be other foods too. Thank you for that idea of the soda stream. CT in morning- I should know at least by Friday about the results. I will ask my Doc about Magnesium.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Wife's had them 3 times, each time they do lithotripsy (sp?) 
(Blast it with sound waves) to break it up then let the sand grain sized particles pass.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Magnesium - it isn't part of the curriculum, so you may have to do your own research. Here is a website to give you a good start: http://www.mgwater.com/

Tests for magnesium levels in the blood are deceptive, in that they may not show low until you are almost at death's door. The balancing of minerals can be challenging. Fortunately with magnesium, if you get too much your stomach and bowels will inform you.


----------



## KENlawrence (Jul 11, 2014)

"apple cider vinegar w/ honey in water"

Our neighbor tried that and she's feeling better now. This one is effective too: mix 2 oz of organic olive oil with 2 oz of organic lemon juice.


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

1shotwade said:


> I don't know how to take that! I hope i wasn't sounding insensitive. It wasn't meant that way.I wouldn't want to go through it again as I wouldn't want you to have to go through it now. I only meant to reinforce the actions you need to take as soon as possible to prevent it getting any worse for. Sorry if it didn't sound right.
> 
> Wade


 Oh I missed this post- That's fine Wade I really didn't know how to take your post :awh: but now that you explained that makes me feel better. I understand by most of the posts that getting kidney stones is nothing to over look and dealing with the pain is Very Hard. It's a wake up call that I had better change my diet and or life style. I've kept myself well hydrated , best I can with all my allergies of stuff I can't drink. I should hear about my test results any day now .


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all your wonderful ideas . I drank enough liquids to float a small Dingy  The CT scan came back with no stones showing. The Dr. said it was possible the pain I had before the test with blood showing , I must of passed them . CT Scan had showed a 2 mm. size last year . All I know is the pain is gone and I will watch what I eat from now on .:croc:


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

In2deep said:


> Thanks everyone for all your wonderful ideas . I drank enough liquids to float a small Dingy  The CT scan came back with no stones showing. The Dr. said it was possible the pain I had before the test with blood showing , I must of passed them . CT Scan had showed a 2 mm. size last year . All I know is the pain is gone and I will watch what I eat from now on .:croc:


Glad to hear you're OK. I can't speak for women but as a guy,you WILL know if you pass a stone.Anyway whorah!

Wade


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

1shotwade said:


> Glad to hear you're OK. I can't speak for women but as a guy,you WILL know if you pass a stone.Anyway whorah!
> 
> Wade


 I know Wade kind of makes me wonder :shrug: everyone I've spoke to said it is the worst pain they ever had ? See the CT scan test only states no (visual ) stone seen . I can't have that contrast -dye for the clear view, cause I'm allergic . I hope its not hiding and growing like what you had :grit:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I am a "repeat customer" as my urologist said. I do all the "right" things and still get them. Some people do. The lemon juice / apple cider vinegar juice helps enormously but it is not a cure-all for all people. 

It is REALLY important to find out what they are made of and to address the issue. A 24 hour urine test is the best bet if you are a repeat customer. 

Fructose is associated with kidney stones. It increases excretion of calcium, oxalates and uric acid. 

I know it may be hard to believe, but it's just as painful for women passing a kidney stone as it is for men. I would rather give birth and I had a 10 1/2 pound baby. 

While MOST kidney stones cause excruciating pain there are some that cause no pain at all. You may feel like you have the flu. You may feel some tenderness where your kidney is. But you might not feel any pain at all. My last one was like that. It was lodged in the ureter and causing nearly 100% blockage and my kidney swelled causing discomfort but honestly I felt like I simply couldn't shake something. I thought maybe I had lymes disease. I was exhausted and felt mildly nauseated most of the time. By the time I went to the doctor and they did a CT scan they said I was very near to losing the kidney that had swollen. The doctor said, "Yeah - sometimes these happen and by the time we find them we are removing a dead kidney." Thankfully they were able to save mine but it was a near thing and I likely have some permanent damage. 

Honestly? I would rather have a kidney stone that causes pain than one that doesn't. At least you know there is something wrong and can do something about it. The point is that if you are a repeat kidney stone customer and you feel like you just can't shake something - please get it checked out. Self-diagnosis almost cost me a kidney.

Avoid things with phosphoric acid. Read labels...it's in a LOT of stuff. Particularly high in cola type drinks but it is in food as well. I even found it in my favorite granola bar.  

Carbonated beverages are bad for kidney health. They diminish kidney function and cause the filtration rate to drop. This includes diet carbonated beverages. At least according to my specialist.

Kidney stones are so common and while painful we so often kind of blow them off once they pass. We forget about them. We go back to old ways of eating and drinking. 
Sometimes even when we do all the right things we have one of those systems that just loves to make them. 

Kidney stones can lead to CKD, Chronic Kidney Disease. It is not fun. The dietary shenanigans are a pain in the rumpus to deal with. And it doesn't necessarily reverse. 

Best to all who suffer from these noxious beasties!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Good post Kasota, I too, am a stone factory. I drink right (only water and lots of it) and try to eat right and my last CT showed close to 50 small ones in each kidney. A few large ones in each side too. Been suffering (just aggravating pain) with my R kidney and had an ultrasound yesterday and showed the culprit 1.2 CM with jagged edges. I will probably try lithotripsy again but the last one they tried would not break because it was too hard. The DR had to go in with a laser and cut it up. I hate these things.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

"Carbonated beverages are bad for kidney health. They diminish kidney function and cause the filtration rate to drop. This includes diet carbonated beverages. At least according to my specialist."

That is an over-generalized statement. If you look at carbonated beverage labels, many of the drinks contain phosphoric acid (the old cherry "phosphates" were even worse, but colas commonly contain it) and/or bromated oils. Those are problematic.
Club soda gets carbonation through the use of sodium bicarbonate, which is again an issue because of the sodium content and change in pH. Other flavoring agents can also be a problem.

Carbonated water is simply carbon dioxide gas that temporarily entrained in water. The carbonation is eliminated in the stomach and gut, with only (AFAICT) detrimental part being that it mimics the by-products of mild exercise. Seltzer water is carbonated water, and has no effect on kidney function, as it never gets to the kidneys. When ingested, carbonated water is slightly acidic but mild acidity is often promoted as healthful - as in apple cider vinegar, etc.

In giving general guidelines to a sometimes uneducated public, those giving advice will often err on the side of extreme conservatism to help the student from making an error. In fact, the TEACHER may have also been taught by a extremely conservative or less informed teacher. (Which brings up the old "cut the roast before putting in the oven" story.)

I use a ratio of 1 part fruit juice to 4 or 5 parts carbonated water for a soft drink and find it works quite well. Grapefruit juice benefits from just a tiny dash of salt with it, but grape, blueberry, cherry, acai, and others are fine.

Oh yeah - lisinopril (a common blood pressure medication) can help protect kidneys as well.


----------



## Sheripoms (May 17, 2008)

I know the answer to kidney stones! I had a terrible one.. Here is what dissolved it fast! Its called STONEBREAKER herb.. They sell it on Amazon.com
I will never be without it!
Believe me there is a reason its been around for 100's of years and also a reason they call it stonebreaker. 
I wish everyone knew about this wonderful tincture!


----------

